# Any color pencil artists?



## Saturicon (Jan 31, 2015)

Greetings everyone!

I have noticed that majority of furry art is digital art. Does anyone use color pencils that you know? I have all my life drawn with graphic pencils and have decided to try move on to colored pictures, and color pencils felt most natural choice. Maybe I'm just old fashioned or then just scared of new techniques, but somehow traditional drawing attracts me more as my personal drawing method. Digital software would mean that I have to learn to use it properly, which feels a huge and exhaustive task.

So, are there other artists that use color pencils in their work? I really would like to study more of this subject and hear tips. As well as learn more about proper pens. I have one one big Derwent Studio set, but it feels like it's not best for shading colors, despite it was quite expensive set.


----------



## Kookyfox (Jan 31, 2015)

I am nowhere near being an "artist", nor do I view it as "work". But still I use colored pencils.
If you're looking for a good artist that uses colored pencils, I know one buut he mostly draw NSFW (though he has made an FA account for tutorials)
So I won't risk linking it  without being sure that you're ok with it.

Also when you start a new thread, start with greetings, it's more polite.

Oh and go make an introduction thread in the intro sub forum please


----------



## Saturicon (Jan 31, 2015)

Of course, sorry. New and eager, I added greetings. 

Yes, I'm ok with NFSW material. Don't like to draw such myself, unless pin up girls count. (Those are on the edge, before my wife starts to think of me as a creep...). Personally I'm open with all art.

I wouldn't call myself an artist either. Rather an "guy that likes to draw and hopes to someday be good enough to illustrate his book with pictures that don't look like crap".  

I'll go post introduction later. Phone is terrible device for writing and kid took the iPad.


----------



## BlitzCo (Jan 31, 2015)

Since I don't have a program for digital art, I use my notebook, some pencils, and colored pencils


----------



## Ryouzen (Jan 31, 2015)

I still use pencils also. Moving atm into colored since regular without color seems to lack a certain finesse. But yeah I understand what you mean for digital. I actually have a Mac so i'm not sure how to do anything with it lol Let alone actually attempt to do art on a comp. Besides I feel more comfortable using a pencil vs other media. Really allows my work to come out about 85% of what I want.


----------



## ForgetLilliet (Jan 31, 2015)

I used to frequently use colored pencils, but now I do so less frequently.


----------



## Saturicon (Jan 31, 2015)

I tried for the first time today the digital drawing. Used iPad and bought a cheap stylus. All foreign territory for me, but it has very promising features. At least for scetching it suits well. Gotta lotta learning ahead really, if I wanna do something serious with that way. I like using traditional pens cause it feels more like handwork. I have a solid touch on the result. Then again, digital drawing is much more forgiving on errors.

Got any links to color pencil works that are worth to check out?


----------



## ForgetLilliet (Jan 31, 2015)

Saturicon said:


> I tried for the first time today the digital drawing. Used iPad and bought a cheap stylus. All foreign territory for me, but it has very promising features. At least for scetching it suits well. Gotta lotta learning ahead really, if I wanna do something serious with that way. I like using traditional pens cause it feels more like handwork. I have a solid touch on the result. Then again, digital drawing is much more forgiving on errors.
> 
> Got any links to color pencil works that are worth to check out?



My friend uses her iPad to do most of her art. I think it would be easier than coloring with the mouse -- which is what I do. x-x


----------



## Charrio (Jan 31, 2015)

I use SAI Painter and primarily use the Crayon tool which gives a nice Colored Pencil feel. 
Being a traditional artist who came into Digital over the years I had to find something that felt pencil like to work with. 

The Crayon Tool is the best one i have found for me at least. 













Also check out these Traditional Color Pencil Artists, they are just a few of the amazing artists hiding around here. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/VickyWyman/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/Kacey/


----------



## Saturicon (Jan 31, 2015)

Good looking stuff. Thanks for sharing. Will also check those links out too.


----------



## Saturicon (Jan 31, 2015)

ForgetLilliet said:


> My friend uses her iPad to do most of her art. I think it would be easier than coloring with the mouse -- which is what I do. x-x


Yeah, mouse is hideously inaccurate drawing tool, unless you zoom x800.  Or then I just suck at it.


----------



## Rivercoon (Feb 6, 2015)

Most of my work is marker and pencil thought I have been getting into acrylics the last couple years.  I've never had a tablet for my computer and the few attempts I've made at drawing with a mouse convinced me that it's a bad idea.





This is an all pencil (mostly) piece done a couple years ago.


----------



## StrangerCoug (Feb 7, 2015)

My old artwork is colored pencil. For newer artwork I favor coloring digitally.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Feb 7, 2015)

I use coloured pencils out of neccessity, and I HATE them. I'm starting to get a little better at using them but I'm desperate for some coloured markers for use by manga artists and stuff, proper snazzy pens. So it looks at little cleaner than pencil, it really annoys me when a decent line-art gets made half assed by the cheapo pencils I use.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Feb 7, 2015)

I could never get colored pencil art to look GOOD. It always looks too grainy, and since I couldn't afford a set of artist-quality markers (they cost more than my tablet did...) I switched to watercolor and then to digital.

I like watercolor as an alternative to colored pencil more more than markers.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 7, 2015)

I could never see how people could make hyper-realistic drawings with colored pencils


----------



## DragonTamerSuccubus (Feb 7, 2015)

First thing, PrismaColor. Don't be light, get those colors dark. White is basically a blending pencil, just some warning (still lightens it).

Most of what I do is traditional <3 so your not alone. I'm happy its still loved.
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/naladaaegis/
Couple on my profile for ya.


----------



## alice stomkitty (Feb 7, 2015)

me i do pencil but not colour it allways turns out bad for me


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Feb 7, 2015)

For now coloured pencils are my favourite way to colour my art. As far as I can remember I've always hated non-dry colours like watercolour or paint but especially markers, because it'd look all sloppy. With coloured pencils I can make something rough, but relatively uniform, and I know there's plenty of room for improvement.


----------



## alice stomkitty (Feb 7, 2015)

I know what you mean and making your own is funner then finding one online


----------



## StarrySpelunker (Feb 7, 2015)

I'll use anything as long as they last and do't eat each other or the paper.

colored inks and colored pencils work marvelous together. (use pigmented inks, dyes fade)


----------



## Roxanne_Fox (Feb 15, 2015)

I very often use color pencils for my work. Looks lovely when done correctly and you can even make them look like paint. Its all up to you what you want the end result to look like
if your derwnets a aren't working out have you considered the paper? You need to use the correct paper


----------



## Saturicon (Feb 16, 2015)

Yeah, actually I've been thinking of the paper being an issue as well. It's quite rough sketch paper and propably more suitable for coal or graphic pens of 2B and above. I don't really know what kind of paper suits for which pen so, I can't really tell what kind of paper I should have.

And that painting like result is what I agree with and reason why I like to learn to use colored pencils.


----------

